# The Third Act Of Puccini’s Opera “La Boheme”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the third act of Puccini’s opera “La Boheme. It being in this act in which two couples separate yet for completely diverse reasons which involve the complications often played in the roles of love. 

It is in the first two acts of “La Boheme” that we see two couples come together in the ways of affections to desire one another in a relationships of romance. These two couples being “Rodolfo and Mimi” and “Marcelo and Musetta”, the first of which are introduced to one another in a sensational scene of fondness and tenderness while the second couple get back together; after having broken up for reasons not connected to lack of love but a misunderstanding. 

Act three of “La Boheme” for the most part does not have any outstanding arias yet in a way that whole act has a tragic beauty of its own. It starting when Mimi confides in Marcelo with all the sadness in her that Rodolfo is very jealous and that even her slightest glance in any direction lifts his suspicion that she might be having an affair with another man. Marcelo listens to Mimi with care and responds that under such circumstances, it is better not to live together. It is then that Rodolfo is heard coming back which makes Mimi hide, as she is in fact avoiding him. 

Rodolfo enters the scene (which in fact takes place near Paris’s city wall, on a cold snowy night) and immediately tells Marcelo, he wishes to end his relationship with Mimi. This not really coming to Marcelo’s surprise, who simply says “if that is the way you see it”. Rodolfo at this point feels the need to explain his actions which he does so by saying that once he thought his heart was dead till Mimi came along yet she is (according to his own accord) a flirtatious tramp, who goes around showing her legs to every man. 

It is at this moment that perhaps Rodolfo had made his point only to have his friend, Marcelo look upon him with disbelieve and declare “lo devo dir, non me sembre sincer” (I must tell you, I don’t think you are being sincere). It being these words which make Rodolfo see for himself that there is no point in lying, for such accusations even he finds hard to believe and it is with great grief to replace his previous rage that he in a tragic way begins by saying “Ok, It is not true”. Rodolfo starting to tell the truth that his Mimi is very ill and getting worse and worse everyday, as her cough sounds terrible and it is made worse by having to live with him in his squalid home where winter’s cold air gets in. Rodolfo becoming sad at the reality of his life which does not allow him to provide for Mimi and yet he is aware that if she were to leave him, she could find a man of wealth; who could grant her the warm house she needs. Rodolfo continues to tell Marcelo that this is his true torture in life, he loves Mimi and it is for this reason that he must let her go; so she might be with someone who will be able to give her what he so desperately wishes to but simply can not. 

Mimi, for her part is listening all the while and is now aware of why Rodolfo has been so quarrelsome with her later. It being clear to her that he wanted to break off with her yet not for the reason of jealousy but for what he considered to be the good of her health. Mimi, then coming out of her hiding place to face Rodolfo while Marcelo hears Musetta laughing in the distance and naturally assumes she is flirting with another man. This prompting him to ask with whom she is laughing with as he goes in pursuit of her while Mimi and Rodolfo sing about their love yet agree to part company as friends without rancor, as they tenderly share what they think will be the last moment of their great romance. 

It being in this time that Musetta and Marcelo, fight and call each other names which both scream at one another without really meaning but wishing to bring hurt on to the other. This being the case that they in all reality do love one another despite their constant bickering and quarreling. It is in this fashion that act three of “La Boheme” ends, as we hear Rodolfo and Mimi praising the love they have had but can not continue or Mimi will not survive the winter while Musetta and Marcelo hurl insults at each other. 

For my part, I would love to take my good friend “Joannuszka Slisznuszka” to see “La Boheme”, as it was created or at least in my opinion for people like her and myself; who are full of optimism and romance. It capturing the essence of what impossible love is between two people who despite their best efforts can not be together given their circumstances.


----------

